# Deer/Hog  lease available : 980 acres in S.  Central GA



## namron44 (Jun 8, 2012)

Property has been leased...980 acres in one large tract available for lease near Abbeville Ga. in Wilcox County.  Deer, wild hog & other small game. Deer camp already set up & available.


----------



## rackman10 (Jun 9, 2012)

*question on land*

super interested in the land just my dad and i. would like to talk to you and see what the price is for the whole thing.

thanks


----------



## kdm5891 (Jun 11, 2012)

*980 acres in S. Central GA*

Is this land still available? Is the campsite RV friendly? Price? Thanks for any info!


----------



## namron44 (Jun 15, 2012)

*980 acre Hunt lease*

Sorry just got your message .Yes, it is still available. Have a lot of interest.  I am asking $8/acre. Give me email & I'll send a full description & pix
retsod4@gmail.com


----------



## namron44 (Jun 15, 2012)

rackman10 said:


> super interested in the land just my dad and i. would like to talk to you and see what the price is for the whole thing.
> 
> thanks



Asking $8/ acre  Lease has nice camp all amenities. Send email & I''send you a full description & Pix


----------



## lineman101 (Jul 15, 2012)

is this still available if so please send info n pix jimmyrotarius@yahoo.com


----------



## jasontbrown79 (Aug 20, 2012)

im really interested in the lease if its still available, please email me at jasontbrown79@gmail.com


----------

